# Help ID droppings found in house



## surfer949 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi,
I'm beyond frustrated:vs_mad:, I keep randomly finding these little droppings around the house. I think there is a mice in the house but I don't hear anything at night. 

found 2 within the last week in house and a few in garage
https://ibb.co/tB57qpt
https://ibb.co/tPJg382

whites one are weird because after I clean them up and find more around the house 
https://ibb.co/X7xX2SB
https://ibb.co/YkMtNvs

Any assistance is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, I agree with the mice droppings in first two photos. Not sure about the white stuff. maybe amphibian?? May not be droppings. idk.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

After looking at the first two, I would say you have a mouse. But have to say, I have never seen white mouse droppings. I have seen some moldy mouse dropping that were borderline white. I would still put out a couple traps baited with peanut butter.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I have seen mouse dropping in various colours depending what they ate especially green after eating those green poison blocks.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where are you located in general?


I'm not a Pest guy, just interested.

Is the white poop soft? It looks like a rock. The animals that have poop that have white portions are reptiles like lizards, and birds.


The only white I found was snake, but your sample is pretty tiny poop isn't it?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Snakes will pass white bone fragments, when they swallow their prey whole, digest what they can, and pass the remains, including hair, bones, and teeth.


ED


----------



## surfer949 (Feb 5, 2018)

Yes the white droppings are tiny and solid hard. At first I thought they were tiny small rocks from a plant pot we moved but I keep finding them randomly. A few more popped up near garage door. I live in Houston, TX on a golf course. Not sure if that would increase having rodents. The housing track is not that new, it was build around 2014. I placed several glue trap cause at this point regular traps are not catching anything.


----------



## surfer949 (Feb 5, 2018)

BTW I just want to say that as a first time home owner I am so embarrassed to have rodents problem. My house is fairly new and we keep it clean. For the last year we've had roaches (the kind that flies) and a mice and a rat (in the attic). We did call in a pest control and it helped but this is a ongoing issue especially during summer.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Btw, the white part of reptile and bird poop is uric acid. We all have it.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

One way to solve a mouse issue permanently is to get a cat. He or she will likely catch a few and play with them. But after awhile the mice smell the predator and stay away!
I hear snakes are great at this too, but not much of a snake fan here!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Snakes will pass white bone fragments, when they swallow their prey whole, digest what they can, and pass the remains, including hair, bones, and teeth.
> 
> 
> ED


Which might include pieces of mice . . . .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

surfer949 said:


> BTW I just want to say that as a first time home owner I am so embarrassed to have rodents problem. My house is fairly new and we keep it clean. For the last year we've had roaches (the kind that flies) and a mice and a rat (in the attic). We did call in a pest control and it helped but this is a ongoing issue especially during summer.


DON'T be ashamed!

Rodents have been with us humans likely since before we figured out how to build houses. (We're easy to filch from.)

Where are you? That might matter a lot. Animals in the California desert are different from those, say, in Alberta's high plains or the low country of South Carolina. Maybe just city/county and state/province, for a general idea.

I agree, so far, that the first two look like mousie poop. 

The second ones could be a lot of things. I found something like that in my house that turned out to be sand and gravel from the roof. So, maybe look up and see if anything's crumbling up there?

There's lots of way to deal with mice. Traps with peanut butter are the best; poison will also work, but sometimes you end up poisoning something you didn't plan on. (My neighbor accidentally poisoned some birds with grain treated with strychnine as a rodent killer once; she was upset, and I can't blame her.)


----------

